

Microsoft unveils Office 15 Metro design look and feel - acak
http://www.theverge.com/microsoft/2012/2/9/2787365/microsoft-office-15-unveiled

======
cicloid
It seems like Microsoft is finally getting the grasp of what is minimalism.

Now about how good the UI is, only time will tell, but I already see a
workforce screaming in agony.

